

Entrepreneurs: How to find mails/attachments fast & privately while presenting - kwiat
http://www.ninjaquery.com/
NinjaQuery — The lean Gmail search, revealing only what you were looking for. As recommended and inspired by Fred Wilson (http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/05/gmailsearchcom.html)
======
kwiat
NinjaQuery — The lean Gmail search, revealing only what you were looking for.
As recommended and inspired by Fred Wilson
(<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/05/gmailsearchcom.html>)

